# Structured Cabling



## Feli (May 6, 2012)

Hi im wondering if structured cabling will count towards my hours. I am an electrical trainee.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Not sure how California does things, but most places it would. After all, the basics are covered in the NEC.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Feli said:


> Hi im wondering if structured cabling will count towards my hours. I am an electrical trainee.


Where I am it would depend who you are working under and which type of license you are after. 

Here if you were working under a person with just a systems installers license your time would not count toward a full jman license.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Where I am it would depend who you are working under and which type of license you are after.
> 
> Here if you were working under a person with just a systems installers license your time would not count toward a full jman license.





Feli said:


> Hi im wondering if structured cabling will count towards my hours. I am an electrical trainee.


I agree with what BBQ said and it is up to you to decide if you want to be an Electrician then you must do more than low voltage work ,.

you need to get into 120 volt plus stuff and you will learn the Electrical trade.

Good luck and Welcome to ET and most of all Welcome to the Electrical trade..:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Feli said:


> Hi im wondering if structured cabling will count towards my hours. I am an electrical trainee.



Remember to ask questions because you can learn a lot of good stuff here...:thumbup:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I am pretty sure all i do is low voltage, and I am considered an electrician


----------



## paulgarett (May 8, 2012)

have any good suggestions where I can learn more about structured wiring. I am planning on installing structured wiring in my own home. 
any good web sites.
You may fit right into low voltage lighting controls which many electricians don't know much about. Learn that for sure.


----------



## Feli (May 6, 2012)

_*structured*home*wiring.com*_


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

I started in telecom/LV before electrical and they accepted some of the hours towards the JM. If the hours were accumulated under an electrical company I think they would have counted most of them.


----------

